# Boosting laptops wireless range



## nwyatt (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering what I would need to do in order to boost the range of my laptops wireless capabilities. I have gotten internet where I am currently once but then it has cut out within a minute. Also, I am unable to alter or adjust the router because I am currently living on campus and messing with that stuff could be bad. Any help would be appreciated!!! 
EDIT: I also have about 100 dollars that I can put towards any type of solution


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

Linksys  WET54  bridge .


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

What singal strength did you get when it was connected? usually campus Wifi and wireless hotspots have good signal strength.
I'm thinking it could be a problem with your laptop.
Do you have any friends or relatives that can try their laptop on it?


----------



## rampage (Feb 4, 2009)

build a cantana or a wok-fi if you have a wireless card and aerial, if not im not sure


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3173666&CatId=2688

http://lifehacker.com/software/how-...gnal-with-a-homemade-wifi-extender-296367.php

http://www.findmorecollectibles.com/wifi.html

I went from average of about 36mbps to about 75mbps.  All I used was a throw away plastic bowl and some tinfoil


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

crtecha said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3173666&CatId=2688
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/software/how-...gnal-with-a-homemade-wifi-extender-296367.php
> 
> ...



On a N based network?


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

No I actually had the G version of that USB wifi adapter.  I included the newest one because well he would have better luck with it.  I'm on a wired connection now thank god.  Not a fan of wireless.


----------



## nwyatt (Feb 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> What singal strength did you get when it was connected? usually campus Wifi and wireless hotspots have good signal strength.
> I'm thinking it could be a problem with your laptop.
> Do you have any friends or relatives that can try their laptop on it?



I got only one bar at the most, usually in that area I get 0, I have tried it on 2 laptops and an ipod touch, sometimes it will show up as an available wireless network but it wont connect because the signal strength is to low. It works in other places though.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

I would go with the USB adapter.  You can play around with it and get some pretty good connection speeds.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

crtecha said:


> No I actually had the G version of that USB wifi adapter.  I included the newest one because well he would have better luck with it.  I'm on a wired connection now thank god.  Not a fan of wireless.



G is limited to 54mbps, how did youget 75?


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

Explore the Linksys WET54 solution . 

The  WET54 could be set on the window , and with a LAN cable , you can connect the laptop.
One lan hub , could help too .


----------



## nwyatt (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164150

think that would work?


----------



## crtecha (Feb 4, 2009)

I may be mistaken on if it was G I'll have to take a look once I'm at home.  I remember seeing 75mbps.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 4, 2009)

nwyatt said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164150
> 
> think that would work?



That for increasing the strength of the singal coming out of the router, so no.

You may have trouble finding a solution for this. In my experience laptops tend to get better signal strength than routers/bridges and dongles.

Are you using your laptops built in wifi or are you using  PCMCIA or USB?


----------



## nwyatt (Feb 4, 2009)

wow didnt even pay attention to that.
This one looked and I'm hoping something like this would work
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000DINCIQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

nwyatt said:


> wow didnt even pay attention to that.



Because its a funny little toy . 

I use the WET54 for more than three years,  and its a semi professional solution.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

What type of laptop (model,etc.) ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe a stronger Wireless NIC?


----------



## nwyatt (Feb 4, 2009)

It is an ASUS Eee PC 900HA XP, I have also tried a dell xp m1530
edit: repeated myself


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 4, 2009)

You may want to try something like I linked below. Perhaps it could give you better range. This one only costs $17.99 + shipping, but after reading through the reviews (all 74) it looks like it might be worth a shot for you. If not, at least you're only out a few bucks instead of a lot!     <Linky>


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124037

You can try that.  Stick it some place where you do get a signal(like in a window or in one of the corners of the room that gets a signal).  Then it should extend that signal into the rest of the room.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124037
> 
> You can try that.................



Ok did YOU try that ?  well no you did not.... 

Check out the top left corner !!

http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/33-124-037-07.JPG


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Ok did try that ?  well no you did not....
> 
> Check out the top left corner !!
> 
> http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/33-124-037-07.JPG



Top left corner of what?

Do you mean the top left corner of the box, where it says "works with..."?

If so, I hope you realize that those aren't limitting, it works with any wireless G network.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 4, 2009)

access point range extender, you put it between the router and the lappy

if thats not what you need you need a wireless card for your laptop, either to replace te one you have or the built in wireless

im not sure what everyone else has suggested but thats what it seems like you need

touching the router wont work, only changing the signal channel could work but it might not make a difference


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Top left corner of what?






HAVE YOU TEST IT ?  A simple  yes or no will do  ..


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> HAVE YOU TEST IT ?  A simple  yes or no will do  ..



Yes I have, I used one in my dorm my entire last semester of college.  Sat in the window, the only place I could pick up the access point from the office building right next to us.  I still use it when I travel to boost the shitty wireless signals in hotels.  I always seem to get the room at the end of the hall, where the wireless signal only covers one edge of the room.

Have you?


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 4, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes I have, I used one in my dorm my entire last semester of college.  Sat in the window, the only place I could pick up the access point from the office building right next to us.
> 
> Have you?



No .


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> No .



Well then, there is really no reason to yell and imply others haven't use it when you don't even know what the hell you are talking about.

Why even suggest a wireless brige?  What kind of stupid suggestion is that.  How exactly would that fix the problem at hand?


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 5, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> What kind of stupid suggestion is that.



1) An working one . 
2) An high speed one .
3) Low lag one 
4) High security one . (Bridge does NOT accept multiple connections)   
5) its so powerful in Watts , that with a higher in length antenna , becomes illegal 

You learned allot for today ..  
Just say thanks and move on .


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> 1) An working one .
> 2) An high speed one .
> 3) Low lag one
> 4) High security one . (Bridge does NOT accept multiple connections)
> ...



1) A bridge can't pick up a signal that isn't there, so you can't say it is a working solution, the the access point's signal isn't reaching where his laptop is, then a bridge won't do anything other than allowing him to change the location of the attenna.  He might as well just get a USB wireless adaptor and a long USB cable if you was looking to do that.
2.) It isn't any faster than a standard adaptor, in fact a lot of bridges are slower and
3.) Bridges add lag to the situation, pings almost always go up when using a bridge, due to the conversion from ethernet to wireless.
4.) Bridges don't accept any connections.  They make the connection, the access point is accepting the connections.
5.) It doesn't matter how powerful of a signal the bridge or any wireless adaptor is sending out, if the access point he is trying to connect isn't powerful enough to send a signal to where he is, it won't help.  If one person is shouting at the top of his lungs across a room, but the other is whispering, they can't have a conversation.  Oh, and at least in the US, the radio power on the WET54G is so low that no retail antenna would make it illegal.  It would take some modifying to increase the radio power to make the signal strong enough to be illegal.

Besides all that, there are other downsides to using a bridge like the WET54G.  The fact that he would then be stuck with an extra cable and box connected to his laptop, killing portability.  I don't know about you, but I like to move around with my laptop without having a 50ft network cable attached to it.

I'm starting to even wonder if you really know what a bridge really does, as it certainly is not a solution to this issue.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 5, 2009)

ive suscribed to this jut to watch you two have a hissy fit at eachother, are you trying to help the bloke with the wireless problem or prove eachother wrong?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 5, 2009)

It is rather amusing.

But the OP mentioned in his first post he cannot mess with the router at all. Therefore, the answer lies with a booster as Newtekie advised, or by getting a better PCMIA card for his lappy. Simple really.


----------

